# Zenbook wireless recieves SIGHUP and disconnects chronically

## ShadowHawkBV

Well thanks to moving cfg80211 and mac80211 into the kernel instead of being modules, I can finally use the wireless on my ASUS Zenbook UX31E-DH51.  Problem is it constantly drops the connection whether it's active or not.  /var/log/messages shows this:

```
 sudo tail messages

Password: 

Dec 30 10:00:39 ShadowUltraBook dbus[2123]: [system] Activating service name='org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism' (using servicehelper)

Dec 30 10:00:39 ShadowUltraBook dbus[2123]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.DateTimeMechanism'

Dec 30 10:00:40 ShadowUltraBook blueman-mechanism: Starting blueman-mechanism 

Dec 30 10:00:40 ShadowUltraBook dbus[2123]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.blueman.Mechanism'

Dec 30 10:00:40 ShadowUltraBook blueman-mechanism: loading Network 

Dec 30 10:00:40 ShadowUltraBook blueman-mechanism: loading Ppp 

Dec 30 10:00:40 ShadowUltraBook blueman-mechanism: loading Config 

Dec 30 10:00:40 ShadowUltraBook blueman-mechanism: loading RfKill 

Dec 30 10:01:19 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.164

Dec 30 10:01:23 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Dec 30 10:01:23 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.164 for 3932100 seconds

Dec 30 10:01:23 ShadowUltraBook avahi-daemon[2156]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv4 with address 192.168.1.164.

Dec 30 10:01:23 ShadowUltraBook avahi-daemon[2156]: New relevant interface wlan0.IPv4 for mDNS.

Dec 30 10:01:23 ShadowUltraBook avahi-daemon[2156]: Registering new address record for 192.168.1.164 on wlan0.IPv4.

Dec 30 10:01:23 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3183]: forked to background, child pid 3214

Dec 30 10:01:27 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3214]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3214]: received SIGHUP, releasing

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3214]: wlan0: removing interface

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3235]: sending signal 1 to pid 3214

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook dhcpcd[3235]: waiting for pid 3214 to exit

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook avahi-daemon[2156]: Interface wlan0.IPv6 no longer relevant for mDNS.

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook avahi-daemon[2156]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface wlan0.IPv6 with address fe80::e2b9:a5ff:fed1:4d0e.

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook avahi-daemon[2156]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::e2b9:a5ff:fed1:4d0e on wlan0.

Dec 30 10:01:32 ShadowUltraBook kernel: [   67.946387] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Dec 30 10:01:35 ShadowUltraBook sudo:   smengie : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/var/log ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/tail messages

Dec 30 10:01:35 ShadowUltraBook sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by smengie(uid=0)
```

The /var/log/wicd/wicd.log contains(Note: The final is me connecting using eth0 so I can actually post this message): 

```
 2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: wicd initializing...

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: ---------------------------

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting backend to external

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: trying to load backend external

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for ip

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: trying to load backend external

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: successfully loaded backend external

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for dhclient

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for pump

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for ktsuss

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for ip

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting wireless interface wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Couldn't detect a wired interface.

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting wired interface eth0

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting wpa driver wext

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting use global dns to False

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting global dns

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: global dns servers are None None None

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: domain is None

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: search domain is None

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: found should_verify_ap in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: found show_never_connect in configuration False

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Wired configuration file found...

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: Using wired interface...eth0

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: scanning start

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:00:31 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: scanning done

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found 1 networks:

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found enctype in configuration wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found apsk in configuration *****

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found automatic in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:32 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: scanning start

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:00:36 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: scanning done

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found 1 networks:

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found enctype in configuration wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found apsk in configuration *****

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found automatic in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: ShadowRealm_wireless has profile

2012/12/30 10:00:37 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/12/30 10:00:39 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: scanning start

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:00:41 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: scanning done

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found 1 networks:

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found enctype in configuration wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found apsk in configuration *****

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found automatic in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: ShadowRealm_wireless has profile

2012/12/30 10:00:42 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: scanning start

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:00:46 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: scanning done

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found 1 networks:

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found enctype in configuration wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found apsk in configuration *****

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found automatic in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: ShadowRealm_wireless has profile

2012/12/30 10:00:47 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: GetCurrentNetworkID: Returning -1, current network not found

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: Autoconnecting...

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: Starting wireless autoconnect...

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: scanning start

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:00:51 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: scanning done

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found 1 networks:

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found enctype in configuration wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found apsk in configuration *****

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found automatic in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: ShadowRealm_wireless has profile

2012/12/30 10:00:52 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2012/12/30 10:00:56 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:01 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:06 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found default in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: Reading wired profile wired-default

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found lastused in configuration True

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found encryption_enabled in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found broadcast in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found enctype in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found default in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found profilename in configuration wired-default

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: scanning start

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:01:10 :: iwlist wlan0 scan

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: scanning done

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found 1 networks:

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found afterscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found dhcphostname in configuration ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found ip in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found dns_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found gateway in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found beforescript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found netmask in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found usedhcphostname in configuration 1

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found enctype in configuration wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found dns3 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found dns2 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found search_domain in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found apsk in configuration *****

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found automatic in configuration 0

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: found dns1 in configuration None

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:11 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Connecting to wireless network ShadowRealm_wireless

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Putting interface down

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Setting false IP...

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: Putting interface up...

2012/12/30 10:01:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: enctype is wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/0022b0d4ba46', '-Dwext']

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'ShadowRealm_wireless']

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:22:B0:D4:BA:46

2012/12/30 10:01:15 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2012/12/30 10:01:16 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2012/12/30 10:01:17 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2012/12/30 10:01:18 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2012/12/30 10:01:18 :: Running DHCP with hostname ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:01:18 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -h ShadowUltraBook --noipv4ll wlan0 

2012/12/30 10:01:18 :: dhcpcd[3183]: version 5.6.4 starting

2012/12/30 10:01:18 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: offered 192.168.1.164 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.164 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:01:19 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: dhcpcd[3183]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.164 for 3932100 seconds

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: dhcpcd[3183]: forked to background, child pid 3214

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: 

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: not verifying

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:23 :: IP Address is: 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:01:24 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/12/30 10:01:24 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:26 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:26 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:28 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:28 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: Forced disconnect on

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:01:32 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:01:34 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:38 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:40 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:44 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:46 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:50 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:52 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:56 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:01:58 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:02 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:04 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:08 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:10 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:14 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:18 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:20 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:24 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:28 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:30 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:34 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:36 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:40 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:42 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:46 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:48 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:52 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:54 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:02:58 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:00 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Connecting to wireless network ShadowRealm_wireless

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Putting interface down

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Setting false IP...

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: Putting interface up...

2012/12/30 10:03:01 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: enctype is wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/0022b0d4ba46', '-Dwext']

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'ShadowRealm_wireless']

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:22:B0:D4:BA:46

2012/12/30 10:03:03 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2012/12/30 10:03:04 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: Running DHCP with hostname ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -h ShadowUltraBook --noipv4ll wlan0 

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: dhcpcd[3341]: version 5.6.4 starting

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.164 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:05 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:09 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:03:09 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:10 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: carrier lost

2012/12/30 10:03:10 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: carrier acquired

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.164 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:13 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:17 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:03:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: dhcpcd[3341]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.164 for 3932100 seconds

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: dhcpcd[3341]: forked to background, child pid 3384

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: not verifying

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: IP Address is: 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/12/30 10:03:18 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:21 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:21 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:24 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:24 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:26 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:26 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:29 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:29 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:31 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:31 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:34 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:34 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:36 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:36 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:39 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:39 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:41 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:41 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: Forced disconnect on

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:03:44 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:03:47 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Connecting to wireless network ShadowRealm_wireless

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Putting interface down

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Setting false IP...

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: Putting interface up...

2012/12/30 10:03:48 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:03:50 :: enctype is wpa-psk

2012/12/30 10:03:50 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2012/12/30 10:03:50 :: ['wpa_supplicant', '-B', '-i', 'wlan0', '-c', '/var/lib/wicd/configurations/0022b0d4ba46', '-Dwext']

2012/12/30 10:03:51 :: ['iwconfig', 'wlan0', 'essid', '--', 'ShadowRealm_wireless']

2012/12/30 10:03:51 :: iwconfig wlan0 channel 1

2012/12/30 10:03:51 :: iwconfig wlan0 ap 00:22:B0:D4:BA:46

2012/12/30 10:03:51 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS DISCONNECTED

2012/12/30 10:03:52 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS ASSOCIATED

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: WPA_CLI RESULT IS COMPLETED

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: Running DHCP with hostname ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -h ShadowUltraBook --noipv4ll wlan0 

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: dhcpcd[3459]: version 5.6.4 starting

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: dhcpcd[3459]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: dhcpcd[3459]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: dhcpcd[3459]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.164 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: dhcpcd[3459]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:53 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:57 :: dhcpcd[3459]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:03:57 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: dhcpcd[3459]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.164 for 3932100 seconds

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: dhcpcd[3459]: forked to background, child pid 3488

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: 

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: not verifying

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: IP Address is: 192.168.1.164

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2012/12/30 10:03:58 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:00 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:00 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: Forced disconnect on

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:04:02 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:04:04 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:07 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:09 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:10 :: ifconfig eth0

2012/12/30 10:04:10 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig eth0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: iwconfig wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: /bin/route del dev wlan0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 down

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig wlan0 up

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: wpa_cli -i wlan0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: /bin/route del dev eth0

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2012/12/30 10:04:13 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: wpa_cli -i eth0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: found lastused in configuration True

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: Putting interface down

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: ifconfig eth0 down

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -k eth0

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: Setting false IP...

2012/12/30 10:04:14 :: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 

2012/12/30 10:04:15 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2012/12/30 10:04:15 :: wpa_cli -i eth0 terminate

2012/12/30 10:04:15 :: Flushing the routing table...

2012/12/30 10:04:15 :: /bin/route del dev eth0

2012/12/30 10:04:15 :: Putting interface up...

2012/12/30 10:04:15 :: ifconfig eth0 up

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: Running DHCP with hostname ShadowUltraBook

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: /sbin/dhcpcd -h ShadowUltraBook --noipv4ll eth0 

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: dhcpcd[3554]: version 5.6.4 starting

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: offered 192.168.1.22 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.22 from 192.168.1.99

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.22

2012/12/30 10:04:17 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: dhcpcd[3554]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.22 for 3932100 seconds

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: dhcpcd[3554]: forked to background, child pid 3583

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: 

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: DHCP connection successful

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2012/12/30 10:04:21 :: ifconfig eth0
```

I have turned off the wireless powersave option in the kernel. Wicd is the only thing running to allow connection to the networks. 

```
                acpid |      default                 

         avahi-daemon |      default                 

             bootmisc | boot                         

           consolekit |      default                 

                 dbus |      default                 

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

          laptop_mode |      default                 

           lm_sensors |      default                 

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 swap | boot                         

            swapfiles | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

                 wicd |      default                 

                  xdm |      default 
```

I have tried the stable and the unstable versions of wpa_supplicant with the same results.  The solutions I've found all involve firmware, and the linux-firmware packages don't have anything for the ath9k devices.  I've also tried changing between WEP, WPA1 and WPA2 encryption with the same results.  Is it possible that this is connected to the lack of an led lighting for the wireless, though rfkill shows the card is turned on? 

```
sudo rfkill list all

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no
```

Thank you for any help.

----------

## ShadowHawkBV

I have found a work around, but I really want to find a complete fix.  using 

```
sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
```

Seems to keep from dropping the link, but being an ultrabook, I don't like what it will do to my battery life not having the power save mode working.

With this bit of info, does anyone have an idea for a better fix?

----------

